#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  NACE & Non NACE Materials

## hakr5

How can we distinguish between a NACE material and a Non NACE material? As per my knowledge, the chemical composition of NACE material have Manganese content more than 1%. If so whether addition of Manganese improves corrosion and impact resistance of the material? Whether there is any other significant physical or chemical differences between the two?

See More: NACE & Non NACE Materials

----------


## liewnh

hakr5,

Are you referring to any specific NACE code?

Specifically speaking about MR-0175:

Many factories now produce materials compliant to MR-0175. Without witnessing the actual tests as described in the code, you have rely on the manufacturer's certificates to determine whether the tests have been conducted on the material and whether the subsequent results indicate compliance.

Chemical composition alone cannot act as indicator of NACE compliance. To illustrate my point, compare chemical composition for API 5L X52 with SA333 Gr 6.

Additionally, for the same grade API 5L X42, one factory may produce non NACE compliant line pipe by running only tensile, bend and other tests as specified in API Spec 5L, while another fulfills the NACE requirements by carrying out additional tests as specified by MR-0175.

Furthermore, NACE compliance for, say, a piping system is a combination of several factors:
(1) Compliance of materials of construction;
(2) Welding procedure;
(3) Weldment and HAZ testing;
(4) PWHT, whenever required;

Unless you are required to specify materials for a job, I suggest that you look at the operator's or client's piping specs. Otherwise, speculating on the basis of Mn content may be a costly and time consuming exercise.

Regards,
NH Liew

----------


## hakr5

Thanks Liew

It is correct that the material should satisfy additional tests to become NACE compliant, but I'm also interested in knowing the production technique for making a material compliant to NACE MR 0175.

----------


## shuklak

Hi 

Any body can help me in getting NACE Basic Corrosion Course on CD-ROMSingle User .

----------


## anees0007

I want to weld Inconel 600 alloy with carbon steel SAE 1045. Can any one provide the welding procedure.

REgards
Anees

----------


## castornorono

piping class

----------


## nikrock

Dear friends,

Please let me know about mechanical and other tests required for welding procedure qualification as per  NACE /ISO MR 0175 
I have already conducted all reqd. tests except hardness and macro hence rejected plse guide me how to resolve the issue
suggested making supplementary coupon and make hardness survey is there any other way i am ready to give required hardness on actual job
but not accepted material used for qualification SA516 GR.70 Is it ok or not.

Regards
Nikrock

----------


## ravishe

> How can we distinguish between a NACE material and a Non NACE material? As per my knowledge, the chemical composition of NACE material have Manganese content more than 1%. If so whether addition of Manganese improves corrosion and impact resistance of the material? Whether there is any other significant physical or chemical differences between the two?



If I agree with this---
Will Spec for NACE & NON NACE valve differ?
How the Manganese content will reflect in Spec?

----------

